# Riddle......



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Where do wasps have 2 wheels and bees have 3 wheels?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dunno - "Where *do* wasps have 2 wheels and bees have 3 wheels?"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

C'mon, surely somebody from this well travelled lot must be able to work it out?


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Can't resist a challenge like that, Stanner..... :lol: 

The Wasp (Vespa) was a 2 wheeled moped-y-type-thingy, and the Bee (Ape, pronounced app-ay) was a 3 wheeled pick-up-truck-scooter-thingy

I must have too much spare time tonight....... I'd rather be on hol (sigh)

john

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

grout20 said:


> Can't resist a challenge like that, Stanner..... :lol:
> 
> The Wasp (Vespa) was a 2 wheeled moped-y-type-thingy, and the Bee (Ape, pronounced app-ay) was a 3 wheeled pick-up-truck-scooter-thingy
> 
> ...


That's the what, but you haven't actually said "where"?

And that should be "is" not "was".


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*wasps 'n' bees*

erm, would it be *Pondadera* then?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Italia?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: wasps 'n' bees*



thePassants said:


> erm, would it be *Pondadera* then?


You might find them in Spain (??) I suppose, but not as common as where Dave thinks though.

:thumbleft: :thumbleft:

Ciao...........


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://able2know.org/topic/132938-1


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Oops,

That was supposed to be _*Pontedera*_, at Piaggio's museum.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

thePassants said:


> Oops,
> 
> That was supposed to be _*Pontedera*_, at Piaggio's museum.


In that case almost certainly.......

I googled Pondadera and didn't get anything other than a National Park (or something) near Madrid.

I'd like one like this to trail around........................www.vespaape.com/


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

- have I won then?

Where's my prize 

Seriously though, thanks for that; I'll be near there in a couple of weeks, and might try to drop in. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Italia?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Nice bike Dave looks like the later model of the one I had nicked     

Kev.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

thePassants said:


> - have I won then?
> 
> Where's my prize
> 
> Seriously though, thanks for that; I'll be near there in a couple of weeks, and might try to drop in. 8)


The prize is waiting for you in Spain.

PS The Piaggio Museum isn't................. :wink:


----------

